# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Insert/Delete a Row/a Column in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

1.	Select a cell in the Table below/left row/column where you want to insert. 
2.	Select Home -> Insert (in Styles Group) -> Insert Table Rows Above or Insert Table Columns to the Left.



1.	Select a cell in the row/column you want to delete. 
2.	Select Home -> Delete (in Styles Group) -> Delete Table Rows or Delete Table Columns.

----------

